# Showing Annabelle for the First Time



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Your breeder would need to be involved, since you currently likely don't have the right to show her. Once you get that worked out, I recommend getting lessons either from your breeder or from a local club that offers conformation classes. My dogs have always had a great time at shows, they get lots of attention, grooming, love and treats, you should have a lot of fun.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Showing involves a huge learning curve for the human, but it is fun for the dog!


----------

